# Black Walnut in my yard...gotta go...



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a Black Walnut tree in my front yard that has gotten way too big...about 80' tall and branches out about as wide. Another on the side but smaller.

Main trunk is about 20" diameter and a good 25 feet...then four big straight branches for about 30' and about 8-10" diameter for about 20' or so...

I'm thinking it has to be good wood for somebody but frankly don't know who to call or how to sell the wood. It's got to be worth something...just don't know enough about it.

I planted it around 1980 when a friend and I decided we'd let it grow and we'd make rifle stocks out of it...and that never happened...

Any ideas...?

Thanks in advance...Nick


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Nick.

I would look in yellow pages for a local Arborist or tree surgeon.

Have the cut the tree down and you could advertise on Craig's List.

Or you could do this.......

http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/47044-one-our-members.html


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Nick..

all depends on what you want to do with the tree. If your looking to just get rid of it..any tree service company worth their salt will gladly take it off your hands in exchange for the wood as payment. Right now, good walnut is at a premium. 

If you are looking to harvest the tree for yourself, you'll be looking at doing a little bartering. Around here (SW Pa.) there are alot of guys who will come out and cut the wood onsite with portable mills. Some go by the hour, typically around 75 per hour others will work something out in return for a share of the wood. Some mills are willing to go as far as to wheel and deal on a start to finish kinda deal, take the tree down, mill it and dry it in return for a larger share of the wood. I'd make a few phone calls and see whats available and what is practical in terms of costs to you.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

You may be able to sell the tree,
They cut it down and will pay you for it depends on much lumber they can get.
I would think a black walnut would be sellable


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What Bill said. It may make more sense to just sell the logs and take the money to _buy_ what you actually need, rather than waiting 3 years for your lumber to become seasoned enough to work.

Maybe these guys can give you some direction?
Wightman Lumber | Contact Us | New York City area and Portlandville, upstate NY


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Nick.
> 
> I would look in yellow pages for a local Arborist or tree surgeon.
> 
> ...


James...you are hot stuff...I'm still laughing... :laugh:

...but that's exactly what I would have to do... 

Looks like some phone calls tomorrow for the tree...if I get enough for it, it'll go...otherwise it makes for real good shade. Squirrels go crazy for the nuts...none left by the time winter is in...

Thanks for the laugh...I needed it...Nick


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Bill / John / Dan...thank you for the responses...looks like a bunch of calls tomorrow to see if it's worth it.

I am not planning on keeping it for my own use for wood projects...as Dan suggested - take the money and run. It should keep me in new toys for a while...

Bill...thank you for the idea...didn't even think that the service is available. Will look for mills tomorrow and see if they service the same way as they do in your area. What a sweet deal...cut it, sell it, take a piece of the action...nothing wrong with that. Gotta keep the economy going. 

Thanks again...Nick


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nick chop it down and send the wood to me in Australia, I would be happy to get it. N


----------



## tooler2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Are you sure it is black walnut? That seems incredible for a 34 year old tree, is it 20'' inside bark at waist height? FWIW lumber from branches is often full of reaction wood.
Rob


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Rob
I'd bet its walnut. Have some in my yard about same age-same size. The squirrels absolutely love the nuts and they taste really good if you don't mind spending the time to crack them. Here rough sawn, dried black walnut will bring around 3 dollars or more a board foot. I've had some 10/4 for gun stocks for many years that is worth more than that.
Dennis


----------



## tooler2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Around here it takes 30-40 years before they produce nuts! I have Japanese walnuts that fruited at 3 years and 6' high but now 15 years later they are more like bushes and 10' high, the nut is like butternut.
The blackwalnut logs that are veneer quality are very precious.
Rob


----------



## BowlBit (Nov 2, 2009)

I had a white oak in my yard that had to go. I looked in the yellow pages and found a tree removal company who took it dow, hauled away the trash and left me the trunk an large limbs. I then found a small one man outfit that had a portable saw mill. He made logs into 5/4 and 8/4 stock. I stickered it in an 8 X12 shed to dry. I think it was worth while. Just saying'. Next year, my son and I are going to do the same with 3 Large poplars on his property.


----------

